# Ride's canted footbeds: Do they make a difference?



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm in the market for new bindings and I'm torn between the Cartel's, 390's, and the Delta's. All three seem to be freestyle oriented and share similar features. However the Ride's have those canted footbeds and on paper that feature seems to be an advantage. What is your guys opinion?


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I hate the "gas pedal" on Cartels. 390's are soft, but great fit for me. Never been on Deltas.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

yes, they make huge difference in fatigue, especially if you ride a wider than normal stance


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have a set of older Ride SPi's without the Wedgie footbed while my buddy has the LX's with the Wedgie. We swapped boards the other day and I honestly couldn't tell a difference. 

My bindings are a lot more comfortable and secure. However, you gotta realize that comparing LX's to SPi's is like comparing an entry level Toyota to a well equipped Lexus. I'd like to try a pair of new SPi's with the Wedgie to have a more accurate feel of what they bring to the table.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

redlude97 said:


> yes, they make huge difference in fatigue, especially if you ride a wider than normal stance


Agreed. You won't notice a difference after a few runs of trying them, but over the course of a day they make a huge difference. I'm selling my Unions to get Delta's...love em.


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sick Sense said:


> Agreed. You won't notice a difference after a few runs of trying them, but over the course of a day they make a huge difference. I'm selling my Unions to get Delta's...love em.


agreed in numerous regards. I am also trying to sell my Union Forces to get the 2010 Delta's. I also rock NRC's and love those as well.


----------



## Julian443 (Jan 19, 2010)

I just bought a pair of the Delta MVMNT's with the wedgie footbeds, and I love them. From originally riding flows, these were day and night. I thought that they were extremely comfortable, as well as riding for 6 hours straight I felt leaps and bounds better than what I would have if I was in my Flows. the pad in the Delta's s a 2.5 In regards to set up, I believe and they were easy to get up and get going. I ride a little bit of everything and some thngs I liked were the wedgie pads since I ride a little wider stance, it made my legs feel a lot more comfortable since it makes your legs more ergonomically correct compared to riding a wide stance without the wedge pads. There is also a thin pad that separated the board and the binding, just made a overall comfortable ride. All the bindings your looking at have the same price range. The deciding factor was the warranty for the rides. There is a limited lifetime warranty on the rides, which means if the baseplate or the heel cup crack, break or bend, yo get them replaced for free. For having to spend $240 and the chance of breakage, I went with the Rides. My $0.02


----------



## hanzosteel (Oct 7, 2009)

tekniq33 said:


> agreed in numerous regards. I am also trying to sell my Union Forces to get the 2010 Delta's. I also rock NRC's and love those as well.


yeah, i was thinking of the same thing. want to ditch my union datas for ride cants. but i will not retire my 390s, they're solid.


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

zakk said:


> I hate the "gas pedal" on Cartels. 390's are soft, but great fit for me. Never been on Deltas.


Are the 390's softer than the Delta's?


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

hanzosteel said:


> yeah, i was thinking of the same thing. want to ditch my union datas for ride cants. but i will not retire my 390s, they're solid.


How do the NRC's compare to the Delta's? Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

jonas007 said:


> Are the 390's softer than the Delta's?


The highbacks are definitely softer, the ankle straps feel similar, but are different in that the 390 is much more padded, while the delta is not as cushioned but with minimal material. Can't say for sure which one is more tweakable though


jonas007 said:


> How do the NRC's compare to the Delta's? Thanks for all the info guys.


NRCs are stiffer all around, and significantly heavier, but with more footbed cushioning


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

redlude97 said:


> The highbacks are definitely softer, the ankle straps feel similar, but are different in that the 390 is much more padded, while the delta is not as cushioned but with minimal material. Can't say for sure which one is more tweakable though


So the Delta's would have better response than the 390's due to the stiffer highback?


----------



## redlude97 (Jan 9, 2008)

jonas007 said:


> So the Delta's would have better response than the 390's due to the stiffer highback?


honestly I've ridden both all mountain and they handled it fine. Hard to say which one is more responsive though because they were mounted on different boards. If I had to guess I would say the betas were more responsive but the differences are marginal. Both are great for all mountain freestyle and you can't really do wrong with either.


----------



## Julian443 (Jan 19, 2010)

Agreed. Like I said prior what got me more was the warranty, cuz otherwise it was neck and neck between Cartels, 390's and the Deltas


----------



## Luburgh08 (Dec 28, 2008)

I've used the Cartels and 390's personally I like the 390's a lot better than the cartels.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I find that canted footbeds allow me to ride without developing pain at the 5th metatarsal head (ball of foot behind pinkie toe) over the course of the day. I have SPi's and also K2 Auto evers, both of which have canted beds.


----------



## Julian443 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think canted footbeds are going to be the new thing, seems like the design is gaining momentum. On burtons website today there was a RnD part about terje's new bindings... missions that had a specially designed canted footbed, and shaved toe and heeled boots.


----------



## jonas007 (Feb 24, 2009)

Luburgh08 said:


> I've used the Cartels and 390's personally I like the 390's a lot better than the cartels.


What makes you like the 390's over the cartel's?


----------



## Luburgh08 (Dec 28, 2008)

jonas007 said:


> What makes you like the 390's over the cartel's?


It probably factors in a lot that my cartels were from 2005, and 390's are the 2009 model, but I just like the feel of them better. The straps are just a lot more comfortable and I think that Romes conformist toe strap just locks you in extremely well. Also if any one is looking to buy Cartels I will sell you mine, since they are used, cheap.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

After trying out a set of NRc's for a couple days on a couple diff boards of mine, I'd have to say the canted footbed wasn't really noticeable at a mild setting, only when I maxed out the setting. That's a good thing imo.


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> After trying out a set of NRc's for a couple days on a couple diff boards of mine, I'd have to say the canted footbed wasn't really noticeable at a mild setting, only when I maxed out the setting. That's a good thing imo.


Same here. I rode a day on the 2.5 wedgies and didn't notice a thing. I switched out to the red 4.0s and it felt alot better. I don't have a super wide stance, but my ollies felt more solid.


----------



## $Lindz$ (Feb 18, 2009)

4.0s in my Contrabands, and 2.5s in my Deltas. 

Contrabands on Stepchild Jibstick, wide stance, jib-specific, obv.

Deltas on LIB Snow Mullet, bit more relaxed stance, great for powering through the back country and not getting super sore knees. Less noticeable out of the box, but way more comfortable after a couple days of hustling and riding like you are the next T.Rice.

Overall, I wouldn't actually shell out my own money for any binding but Ride. Wedgies + Aluminum + Lightweight + functionality = My binding choice, hands down.


----------

